# FS: Now SOLD!



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

Now SOLD! Thanks everyone for your interest


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

Update + pics. Need space, would be great if someone could help me out and take em off my hands...


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Hey it looks like you have one holding female in the first picture. The one in the very right? Well that's what it looks like to me atleast . Bump for you. Great looking males. If you were selling females I would've bought it in no time .


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

thanks. it's so hard to see the females well, they are all very shy in here, too crowded. i am moving them into a bigger tank, have to scape it first though and make enough hidey holes. hopefully then i can try my hand to raise some cichlid fry...


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Can't wait to see some more pictures when there in the bigger tank . Yeah it's not that hard on breeding these guys IMO. I bought 2 males 2 females from Smiladon and wasn't even trying to breed them lol. And now I got a 10gal with lots of fries and in 2 weeks I will strip both females again . Hope you get successful on breeding them 

Clint.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

do you still have males left?


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

yes still available


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

the 3" how old are they. I have a female who is about 4"... im thinking maybe I can get some fry going... she has bread before


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

i don't really know right now, original owner went overseas. i will try to find out, i believe my wife will be on skype with them this week we will ask

the tinfoil barbs are really nice looking as well, really wish i had enough space and the wife would allow another tank i would totally keep em...


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

okay i found out, all of the labs are approximately 1.5 years old


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

How much do you want for the tinfoil barbs? I don't know how much they are regularly... how does $20 sound?

I could trade some cichlids for it.. if you look here.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

i think at this size they would be $25+ each at the LFS so your offer is pretty fair, i believe my buddy was thinking around $25 for both...

i'll check with him and pm you back


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

Tinfoils going to iKuik pending pickup

price reduced on the labs, all 3 for $10, pm me if you want the 4th as well. please someone give em a good home with some nice females


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

ttt

these are very nice cichlids i can't go much lower, someone take em!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Wow! I can't believe no one wants them :O. Only if they were females I would've taken them all . Free Bump for you .


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

thanks clint


to the top!


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

All fish now sold! Please close thread


----------

